# Gotta Love Walley World....



## 280 Man (Jan 19, 2019)

I gave up muzzle-loader hunting a good many years ago but over the past couple years my interest has been awakened again. Without wanting to spend a small fortune to get started again I ventured over to walley world the other day to see what kind of "clarance" sales they might have on any ML's. As I spun the ol merry go 'round gun wheel I spotted a CVA Optima LR SS with thumb-hole stock and scope at a what I thought was a tremendously good deal. 184 dollars.. After "holding" the ML I told the man, "I'll take it".

I also spied some Blue MZ pellets on sale for 5 dollars per 24. I bought all they had, which was 11 packs. Also found some 250 gr TC Shockwaves for 5 dollars per pack. Bought 5 of them.  After leaving this walley world I went to another in the area and low and behold they had some Blackhorn 209 powder, for 13 dollars per bottle. Bought all they had, which was only two tho. Gotta love Walley World.....


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 19, 2019)

Congratulations.  Now go make some noise and put some holes in things.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 6, 2019)

I came across a very similar deal at the Phenix City, AL Wal-Mart.  I've never owned a ML, but I bought it and plan on using it soon.  Heck, I almost bought two of them.  I bought the stainless, like you have, but I came close to buying a different CVA model (Wolf I think) but it was blued, without scope for $80.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 7, 2019)

My son picked up a stainless/synthetic Wolf with scope combo at the Ellijay Walmart for a good price last week.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice deals. Sounds like a trip to wally world may be in order.


----------

